# Been here 3 weeks....



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

It has a nostalgic feeling for me.. 1980s California. The Kmart, blockbuster video rental store , both of which have closed down in USA. But I'm reliving my 1980s. 


I love it here, love the whole ambiance. With still no job job but a handful of interviews, we're hopeful. 

I got a good quality 3bed 2bath house in North Shore not too far from cbd for 600p week. Well insallated , 2 bathrooms which is a luxury here, close walk to a decile 10 school. Excellent schools though no matter the decile. Dedicated teachers. My kids walk to school an love it!! Early mornings on our way to school the whole neighbourhood out and going to school too, primary, middle and high school students on bikes , walking or car. 

But please keep in mind, you must bring savings , it's an expensive country in regards to rent. Food costs is up to you, there are expensive and offer items that I see as reasonable (pack of 12 chicken drumsticks 9$, avocados 2for $3, Sometimes eating out was cheaper (Pizza Hut 5$ pizza deal, dominoes 7$ deal, noodle bowls 8$, kebab in Parnell 5$ a wrap, sushi here is big and varies in price ) . 
Westfield shopping center has some sales on clothing 15$ or less and they are decent , the warehouse has great deals on home basics, we bought brand new set of furniture of satisfactory quality , until we get jobs we can't go all the way. 


We got a used 2006 car (here is considered new) and took insurance from AA. 

So for a family of four , you'll need no less than $3,000 per month (food and rent with modest use of water and electricity ). Not including internet approx 80$ a month, gas for car $$$$$$$. 

People here are laid back and really nice. Kiwis are very tolerant and aware of other cultures. 


Things I love, the Public library , we used the Internet there until we got ours hooked up, the weather is so cool and brisk we love waking on beach and parks, got my self a FlyBuys loyalty card  , coffee here is by far the best !!! 

We're still discovering and getting lost. 

But so far a great move. No regrets. 

Oh forgot to mention, people walking barefoot in cold weather so normal here, I may try it. 

Best of luck to all !!


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

simply me said:


> It has a nostalgic feeling for me.. 1980s California. The Kmart, blockbuster video rental store , both of which have closed down in USA. But I'm reliving my 1980s.
> 
> 
> I love it here, love the whole ambiance. With still no job job but a handful of interviews, we're hopeful.
> ...


Congrats on making it down!


----------

